# Asian house geckos



## beesagtig (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey,

I'm not sure if its legal and if it isn't can someone please tell me but I was wondering if anyone on the Sunshine Coast had any Asian House Geckos around they're house that they want to get rid of because theres lots of flys round my place and no ASH geckos.

Thanks in advance

Olly


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 1, 2007)

Releasing them into an area where they aren't is illegal i'm pretty sure. And AHG's don't do an awful lot to get rid of flies as they usually hunt at night when you get moths and bugs.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 1, 2007)

We gotta place on Stephens Street (or Stevens, I never remember) at Sunshine Beach and it is over run with them! So there would defiitely be some around you. But thy are useless at catching flies.. they chill out around lights and get moths


----------



## Australis (Oct 1, 2007)

Waru's right, they will do stuff all for fly removal.

Count yourself lucky you dont have the mongrel things on your place already, perhaps it will leave a hole open for some natives like _G. dubia_ to move in.


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 1, 2007)

beesagtig said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm not sure if its legal and if it isn't can someone please tell me but I was wondering if anyone on the Sunshine Coast had any Asian House Geckos around they're house that they want to get rid of because theres lots of flys round my place and no ASH geckos.
> 
> ...



Releasing these geckoes is illegal, no matter how you obtain them. They're an invasive species which excludes natives, so relocating them in an attempt to establish a new colony/population is a terribly bad thing to do, even aside from the legal issues.


----------



## grimbeny (Oct 1, 2007)

Seems like pure evil to me. Havnt you learnt that introducing a predator to control a pest will more than likely have devastating affects on the area you are located. Cane Toad and AHG come to mind?


----------



## beesagtig (Oct 1, 2007)

I suppose, o well I'll just have to find another way, any ideas?

Don't wanna use pesticides obviously


----------



## grimbeny (Oct 1, 2007)

let ur frogs loose?


----------



## wood_nymph (Oct 1, 2007)

frogs? get a pond going and get a butt load of frogs in there


----------



## beesagtig (Oct 1, 2007)

Lol, they're too clumsy they would probably climb up a window and jump!

heh heh poor things like watching a blind dog play catch but i love em anyways!


----------



## beesagtig (Oct 1, 2007)

yea we rent so we can't build ponds or pits :angryface: 
good idea though


----------



## wood_nymph (Oct 1, 2007)

get one of those horrible buzzing electric bug zappers


----------



## beesagtig (Oct 1, 2007)

Hmm maybe, do you reckon there would be any way of catching them live so i could feed them to my baby's?


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 1, 2007)

get a jar and make a funnel out of paper to go where the lid should be so it points down. Put a little peice of meat in the bottom and you will catch millions.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 1, 2007)

Like this y'all... if this attachment works


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 1, 2007)

nope didn't work


----------



## PhilK (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah simple fly trap.
Use sticky fly paper?
Or deal with them! Hahaha flies are a part of summer in Australia! Embrace them! ....then wash your hands.


----------



## herpie boy (Oct 1, 2007)

are you allowed to keep them to breed and feed, last i checked rats wernt native to australia


----------



## alex_c (Oct 1, 2007)

herpie boy said:


> are you allowed to keep them to breed and feed, last i checked rats wernt native to australia


yeah your allowed to breed them although i think some councils may have regualtions that say you cant because not one petshop in my area sells live:?:?


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 1, 2007)

herpie boy said:


> are you allowed to keep them to breed and feed, last i checked rats wernt native to australia



we do have native rats and mice actually


----------



## rodentrancher (Oct 1, 2007)

Grow Pots of Citronella Geraniums and Lavender around your doors. I think that's supposed to help with Flies, but mostly mozzies. I think Tanzy? is another herb you can grow as well. Cheers Cheryl


----------



## herpie boy (Oct 1, 2007)

i mean the rats that are commonly breed in captivity as a food source


----------



## nuthn2do (Oct 1, 2007)

beesagtig said:


> I suppose, o well I'll just have to find another way, any ideas?
> 
> Don't wanna use pesticides obviously


What's attracting them?


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 1, 2007)

Laws are different for common animals like rats and mice and uncommon animals like reptiles. And AHG's haven't populated all of australia yet so i think some states would hit you pretty hard if you were to start breeding them for any reason. But in places like NT where they are rife you won't have too many problems breeding them. Not real sure if it would be legal though, just might not get introuble if you are caught.


----------



## herpie boy (Oct 1, 2007)

i highly doubt they would thrive or even live in melbourne though


----------



## cris (Oct 1, 2007)

The idea behind this thread is extremely scary :shock:
Get some frogs, fish or small lizards then you will want the flies.


----------



## cris (Oct 1, 2007)

There are heaps of differant fly traps around that dont need chemicals, but you are better off just getting insect screens for your house. You can also just grab them, punch them or hit them with a fly swat.


----------



## cris (Oct 1, 2007)

herpie boy said:


> i highly doubt they would thrive or even live in melbourne though



well you are most likely wrong, they would almost definately live and could even possibly thrive in urban areas. These critters live around electric lights and urban buildings that would be heated in many cases by various things.

They dont handle cold very well, but they can also hibernate(or whatever its called) they almost go stiff at temps around 5C making them much easier to catch. This isnt an issue when they have access to heating as available around developed areas.

Im not sure if there has been much research on these critters but them seem very well suited to urban areas and they will spread everywhere they can survive in time.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 1, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> Laws are different for common animals like rats and mice and *uncommon animals like reptiles*. And AHG's haven't populated all of australia yet so i think some states would hit you pretty hard if you were to start breeding them for any reason. But in places like NT where they are rife you won't have too many problems breeding them. Not real sure if it would be legal though, just might not get introuble if you are caught.


But AHGs are _everywhere!_ Or do you mean in captivity? ...Or do I just think they're everywhere 'cause I live in Brisbane?


----------



## beesagtig (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the idea guys i think I'm gonna go with the fly trap idea then feed them to my baby's.

I don't live in Melbourne anyway so it doesn't make a difference whether AHG could live there or not.

Thank you!

P.S. Do you reckon the flys would carry bacteria that could harm the froggys?
There probably natural and everything but I'm paranoid!


----------



## cris (Oct 1, 2007)

It probably isnt actually illegal as far as i know, they arnt declared pests in qld so it would probably have to be a federal law if it was prohibited. The law aside though I find this sort of attitude is extremely disturbing


----------



## PhilK (Oct 1, 2007)

I think it was less of an 'attitude' and more a misunderstanding. Once we mentioned he shouldn't relocate the AHGs he immediately agreed and went onto a new idea.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 2, 2007)

PhilK said:


> But AHGs are _everywhere!_ Or do you mean in captivity? ...Or do I just think they're everywhere 'cause I live in Brisbane?



Captive and wild populations. AHG's are not everywhere, like i said they have not populated all of australia, whereas rats and mice have.


----------



## caustichumor (Oct 2, 2007)

I like the AHG it gives the Minah Birds something to eat that's not native.


----------



## caustichumor (Oct 2, 2007)

Besides as far as invasive species go, Geckoes may displace some of the native varieties of gecko but they are in no way as destructive as other real pest animals, they are not toxic and I am sure a lot of native Australian animals find them tasty!


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 2, 2007)

Tell that to the native NT gecko populations. They are all but extinct, about the only blood that exists of what we should have around darwin is in an AHG hybrid.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 2, 2007)

That's terrible.. I thought they weren't that bad. Will be catching them and feeding them to my pedes. Take that you [email protected]!


----------



## cris (Oct 2, 2007)

caustichumor said:


> Besides as far as invasive species go, Geckoes may displace some of the native varieties of gecko but they are in no way as destructive as other real pest animals, they are not toxic and I am sure a lot of native Australian animals find them tasty!



Great to hear someone has done a study on the subject, perhaps you could post your research on this site for us to read.


----------



## cris (Oct 2, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> Tell that to the native NT gecko populations. They are all but extinct, about the only blood that exists of what we should have around darwin is in an AHG hybrid.



What do they hybridize with?


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't remember the name of the local species, i'll see if i can find it.


----------



## beesagtig (Oct 2, 2007)

So fly bacteria wont harm my froggys?


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 3, 2007)

PhilK said:


> That's terrible.. I thought they weren't that bad. Will be catching them and feeding them to my pedes. Take that you [email protected]!


 

hahaha Why you do that catch a few people and feed them to a crock , people do more damage than AHGs :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## addy (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't see how it is illegal to own a asian house gecko even without a licence. The species is already here and it is not mentioned in the licence records...and as a non-native it isn't subject to native reptile laws...so all someone who wanted to own one would be doing it, catching it and putting it into a cage....about as illegal as keeping a wild mouse as a pet.


----------



## Brettix (Oct 9, 2007)

addy said:


> I don't see how it is illegal to own a asian house gecko even without a licence. The species is already here and it is not mentioned in the licence records...and as a non-native it isn't subject to native reptile laws...so all someone who wanted to own one would be doing it, catching it and putting it into a cage....about as illegal as keeping a wild mouse as a pet.


They are listed on the licece books,they are class1 (A2092 Hemidactylus frenatus)asian house gecko


----------



## addy (Oct 9, 2007)

Why can't i find it on my list? well...i may aswell delete my post. hang on...are cane toads on the amphibian list? Because they shouldn't be. they are not protected. anyway...i still can't find it on my list. Maybe it's old or incomplete.


----------



## cris (Oct 9, 2007)

addy said:


> I don't see how it is illegal to own a asian house gecko even without a licence. The species is already here and it is not mentioned in the licence records...and as a non-native it isn't subject to native reptile laws...so all someone who wanted to own one would be doing it, catching it and putting it into a cage....about as illegal as keeping a wild mouse as a pet.



or as illegal as keeping an annaconda, lion or elephant... except in qld where they arnt declared pests and in NSW where they can be kept on licence. Im fairly sure we can keep canetoads in qld too.


----------



## addy (Oct 9, 2007)

Well an anaconda isn't already here...nor is the lion or elephant..so i'm not sure how they are good examples. But anyway....


----------



## Strange1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Brettix said:


> They are listed on the licece books,they are class1 (A2092 Hemidactylus frenatus)asian house gecko



Thats odd, im my list there is "A2092 Gehyra variegata Variegated Dtella" hmmm


----------



## Brettix (Oct 9, 2007)

Strange1 said:


> Thats odd, im my list there is "A2092 Gehyra variegata Variegated Dtella" hmmm


OOPS sorry it is A2104 my eyes wonderd lol


----------



## Strange1 (Oct 9, 2007)

There is always 1 annoying person who has to check.... ;P


----------



## Brettix (Oct 9, 2007)

No your not annoying,i would have mislead everyone if you hadn't lol


----------



## cris (Oct 9, 2007)

addy said:


> Well an anaconda isn't already here...nor is the lion or elephant..so i'm not sure how they are good examples. But anyway....



yeah they are, havnt you been to a zoo before(maybe not annocondas though?). Just because AHGs are in some parts of Australia doesnt mean its ok to spread them everywhere. Should we allow ppl to introduce toads in WA because they are already in eastern Australia? by your logic that would be OK :?


----------



## addy (Oct 9, 2007)

i don't recall saying that at all. . The toad's location goes without saying. everyone knows they live primarily in QLD and have since spread into the northern territory. And what lives in a zoo hardly counts.


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 9, 2007)

iv seen my tatas leap off a branch in theyre cage and catch flys more then once but they are incredibly agile as far as dragons go................ why dont you develop an interest in carnivirous plants best natural fly control


----------



## Hickson (Oct 10, 2007)

Well, as a matter of point, under the Environment Protection and Biodiversity Conservation Act 1999, it is against the law to keep either Asian House Geckos or Cane Toads (or Ferrets, or Axolotyls). As a Federal Law, it applies to all States and Territories.



Hix


----------



## coxy (Oct 10, 2007)

Hix said:


> Well, as a matter of point, under the Environment Protection and Biodiversity Conservation Act 1999, it is against the law to keep either Asian House Geckos or Cane Toads (or Ferrets, or Axolotyls). As a Federal Law, it applies to all States and Territories.
> 
> 
> 
> Hix






Hix said:


> Check your lists from NPWS, Coxy. Asian House Geckos (_Hemidactylus frenatus_) are on a Class 1 license in NSW, and I believe on a basic license in other states.
> 
> 
> 
> Hix



...


----------



## cris (Oct 10, 2007)

Hix said:


> Well, as a matter of point, under the Environment Protection and Biodiversity Conservation Act 1999, it is against the law to keep either Asian House Geckos or Cane Toads (or Ferrets, or Axolotyls). As a Federal Law, it applies to all States and Territories.
> 
> 
> 
> Hix



I cant find anything to suggest that in the act, could you please direct me to where you read that.


----------



## Hickson (Oct 10, 2007)

Cris,


EPBC Act, Division 4 Section 303EA and 303EB allow for the provision of a list of animals suitable for import.
The list was originally published in the Gazette, and amendments made in the Gazette.

The list is now available in the DEWR Website at http://www.environment.gov.au/biodiversity/trade-use/lists/import/index.html

Section 303GN of the Act states that it is an offence for anyone to keep in Australia and exotic animal that is not on the lists.

AHG's, Cane Toads, and Ferrets are not on the lists.

(Note: this is a very simplified version of the complex language used in legislation)



Hix


----------



## Lucas (Oct 10, 2007)

Ready for this. I know its a pretty crazy, out there idea but..................fly screens!!!!!


----------



## nuthn2do (Oct 10, 2007)

Lucas said:


> Ready for this. I know its a pretty crazy, out there idea but..................fly screens!!!!!


hahaha............. and wipe yer bum properly :lol:


----------



## cris (Oct 10, 2007)

Ok thanks Hix, i dont believe it would cover canetoads or axoltyls as they were legally imported. But it appears that it may cover most AHG's as many were illegally imported as far as i know(brisbane based population), except for the some populations(darwin etc.) which i believe came in before it would have been illegal. Still im allowed to keep them in the freezer either way.

Here is the legal crap anyway for anyone else interested.



> 303GN Possession of illegally imported specimens
> Object
> (1)	The object of this section is:
> (a)	to comply with Australia’s obligations under:
> ...


----------



## beesagtig (Oct 10, 2007)

Uhh yea I have got fly screens but I like to eat and BBQ outside once in a while without flys landing on my food when I leave it for a split second.


----------



## Hickson (Oct 10, 2007)

Cris,

If you look at the list, you will see that the reptiles you can import can only be imported for a specific use (zoos, research etc.)

Cane Toads were imported as a Biological Control, not for pets.

And as for axolotyls, they may have been imported legally, but you would need to show that they were legally imported.

I'm not saying that anyone with a Cane Toad or an axolotyl is gonna get busted and charged, I'm just pointing out what the law actually says.



Hix


----------

